# 05.5 Jetta 2.5 engine question.



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, I just got a 2005.5 Jetta 2.5l with automatic. It made on 2/2005 which it very early made. So I brought as is which it not running. Owner said that mech told him that need new engine dues timing chain jumped which trash engine. I dont see no reason why mech say that to him because I opened engine hood and NOTHING have not been removed or open cover to check it. Still have engine cover on it. So I try start engine up that time but battery was dead that havent been replace since new. So Today I brought new battery and installed myself. So I pull up by VAG-COM and it show me code is 

3 Faults Found:

16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 002 - Signal too High - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0102 - 002 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 004 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

After that, I cleared it to see if it trown new code. It show only one code is

16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 004 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

It only have about 89k on jetta which low miles I guess. I used have a 2005.5 jetta last 2 years ago which timing chain failed from previous owner and payed 1,230 to repaired and failed again. So dealer got engine fully fix and no problem uptill sold to me. It drove like new! Love it. Reason I sold because Valve body have issue and dealer wont cover because it passed 100k on it. 

Now, I try figuar out why it show Camshaft Position Sensor code and wont start the engine. Only I see RPM show like 200 or 300. Does it that mean Timing Chain failed or sensor failed? What best step I should start at before tear engine down. Thank you!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

It definitely sounds like a timing chain issue to me. The cam shaft position sensor would be unhappy because the cam isn't moving when the engine is being tuned over. Normally the best course of action when you have a failed chain is to put a whole new motor in. Just the parts to replace the timing chain is around 700-800 bucks not to mention you are going to have damaged valves and pistons to deal with. You can get a low mileage engine for less than 1000 bucks pretty easily.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

DerekH said:


> It definitely sounds like a timing chain issue to me. The cam shaft position sensor would be unhappy because the cam isn't moving when the engine is being tuned over. Normally the best course of action when you have a failed chain is to put a whole new motor in. Just the parts to replace the timing chain is around 700-800 bucks not to mention you are going to have damaged valves and pistons to deal with. You can get a low mileage engine for less than 1000 bucks pretty easily.


I'm planning to replace engine as what you say. I trying figuar out about 2.5 engine that have 2 different horsepower which is 2005 to 2007 is 150hp uptill 2008 to now become 170hp. My engine is BPG code. I found a 2008 Jetta 2.5l with 37,000 miles for $1,185 with shipping. I dunno if 2008 engine will work on my jetta. I wonder automatic will be okay with 2008 engine because horsepower increase 20 more. Thanks


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> I'm planning to replace engine as what you say. I trying figuar out about 2.5 engine that have 2 different horsepower which is 2005 to 2007 is 150hp uptill 2008 to now become 170hp. My engine is BPG code. I found a 2008 Jetta 2.5l with 37,000 miles for $1,185 with shipping. I dunno if 2008 engine will work on my jetta. I wonder automatic will be okay with 2008 engine because horsepower increase 20 more. Thanks


I don't know about configuring the 2008 engine to work with your car, but the automatic transmission can handle the additional power just fine. It's rated for over 200 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It'll bolt in no problem

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, I did that and everything is the same. Just keep the old ECU unless you want to have flashed. Try to find an '08 or newer motor with ECU so that you get the additional 20hp (I believe it is all software)


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I saw your bottom quote or something.  Your jetta are same as my jetta that year. If I put 2008 2.5 engine with 2005 automatic and it will be no problem? Only need to change 2008 ECU? How? My have package 1 which they dont make 2006 to 2008 manual ac and heat. Thanks


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

you seriously need to work on your grammar, it's extremely difficult to understand what you're saying.

we're saying that you can swap a 2008 2.5l engine into the car without a problem. your automatic transmission will be able to handle the extra 20hp because it isn't achieved by changing the engine...VW just modified the ECU software to achieve more power in the newer models. 

you can use your 2005 ECU with the 2008 engine. if you wanted to tune the car with software to add more power, only then would you have to get new software flashed onto the ECU. as it stands now, you do not need to change software when you use the 2008 engine.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

You teach me how to get better grammar? 

Anyway, I found a 2007 jetta engine with 22k on it for 900 buck with shipping. It come out 6 month warranty. I wonder can I flash my ecu to gain 20 more horsepower on 07 engine? Thank you.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't get an 07 engine. Get an 08 or newer, the 08 and newer engines have the revised timing chain parts to help keep the engine from self destructing again.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Don't get an 07 engine. Get an 08 or newer, the 08 and newer engines have the revised timing chain parts to help keep the engine from self destructing again.


I did some research and and call dealer to pull up any recall and jetta have airbag wire need to replaced and they told me do not get 2008 to new engine and I kinda stuck now. What I can do? Still can get 2008 engine bolt up, plug, and drive it with no problem?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

DerekH said:


> Don't get an 07 engine. Get an 08 or newer, the 08 and newer engines have the revised timing chain parts to help keep the engine from self destructing again.


The 07 engines have slightly revised parts so that instances of timing chain problems are very rare although not non-existent. The 07 engine doesn't have the characteristic whine from the chain that mine has had since new.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an 07 and i am having issues with it... My mechanic says its not that uncommon either.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Now I stress between 2 years of 2007 and 2008 2.5 engine. Some parts store said no and yes blah blah. What I can explain clear before I can get it. I would like more power out 2008 engine.

I don't know how I can explain clear, lol.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

My 5th digial letter of vins is F. I dont see anything that go "F"?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

all the 2.5L engines are the same mechanically from 5.5 to current. You only get more power with different ecu programming.

Some of the extraneous parts are different like intake and exhaust manifolds as well as maf and map versions. But any engine will bolt in if you put the correct parts on it from your current one.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

DerekH said:


> all the 2.5L engines are the same mechanically from 5.5 to current. You only get more power with different ecu programming.
> 
> Some of the extraneous parts are different like intake and exhaust manifolds as well as maf and map versions. But any engine will bolt in if you put the correct parts on it from your current one.


I found Brand new 2011 jetta engine only have 15 miles, yes only 15 miles for $1,500. It that sound good deal? Will 2011 jetta engine will fix with no problem?

Thanks


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes
As long as you can get the switch to map vs. maf figured out.i would assume you'll be able to just run it with your maf, but unfortunately i dont know for sure. If you bought that motor, and ran what you have for the intake plumbing i would assume it would be ok.but to avoid potential problems with that, I'd find an 08 or older.09's and up have maps not maf's

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Yes
> As long as you can get the switch to map vs. maf figured out.i would assume you'll be able to just run it with your maf, but unfortunately i dont know for sure. If you bought that motor, and ran what you have for the intake plumbing i would assume it would be ok.but to avoid potential problems with that, I'd find an 08 or older.09's and up have maps not maf's
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 I planning buy new engine from VW yard. Not gernal junk car. What is different between Map vs maf?


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Plus one of customer brought brand new 2011 jetta engine to install their 2007 jetta. They reported to them that they drove it with no problem. I should be fine with 11' engine.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd try to find an 09 and save a few hundred bucks.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I'd try to find an 09 and save a few hundred bucks.


 

I got a 2008 jetta with 34k for $900 with shipping from CA to NC. 6 month warranty.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

I couldnt find engine hook. I have a engine lifter. I only found one on passage side front head. Where I can hook another chain to tranmission?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a small provision for a hook on the transmission case towards to back of the Trans. Its a loop that sits near the firewall.keep looking its there

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> There is a small provision for a hook on the transmission case towards to back of the Trans. Its a loop that sits near the firewall.keep looking its there
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 It little black tab that bolt attach into? Pics will be great!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

You can also use the transmission mount bolts and create a 90 degree metal plate with a few holes. Bolt the plate back in the transmission hookup with the bolts and you have a hookup


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> You can also use the transmission mount bolts and create a 90 degree metal plate with a few holes. Bolt the plate back in the transmission hookup with the bolts and you have a hookup


.' 

I call one guy who owned vw yard in CA and he told me same answer as what you say!  So, I checked myself and duh that is easy! lol


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guy, I got engine and tranny out today and it is so easy to take out front! I took starter off and I don't see any bolts to disconnect between flywheel and TC? What can I do? I need to take engine and automatic apart so I can put automatic attach on new engine. Thank you...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There are a handful of 16mm bolts on both sides.a few up top on the Trans going into the block.and below near the oil pan going into the Trans from the motor.I'll get you a pic








This shows a few. The starter has 2 and then there are a few more around below the differential
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Another pic of my old trans









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Another pic of my old trans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your transmisson look like manual are they? My is automatic. I think I found another small hole behide engine block which that bolts for disconnect TC from flywheel, it that right? It have small black tab to cover hole. Not the tanny case.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

http://


















It that place to take bolts off between flywheel and TC? Thank you


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Correct. You need to turn the shaft to remove the bolts from the TC and flywheel.... 

Just make sure that when you put the trans back on the new motor, you have the TC all the way back in, otherwise it won't fit and damage the seal. Second, check the trans seal and replace it while you have it off. Mine was leaking a little so i replaced it.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Correct. You need to turn the shaft to remove the bolts from the TC and flywheel....
> 
> Just make sure that when you put the trans back on the new motor, you have the TC all the way back in, otherwise it won't fit and damage the seal. Second, check the trans seal and replace it while you have it off. Mine was leaking a little so i replaced it.


 Ok, you saying that once I install transmission back on new engine and make sure TC all the way back in to touch flywheel then bolts tight? Then bolts the case? Which seal you talking about?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I do have a manual.but the bolt pattern is identical. It is very simple. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Now it clean.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got engine yesterday, already swap sensor, wires, intake, and ect on new engine. Just put volkswagen oil in today. Will install on jetta trm dues rain all day. Hopefully no rain so I can put in jetta. Will update.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Today just drove jetta and it run so smoothed with no cel on. It have 34k on new engine. Tranny shift smoothe too.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

I have head light job done, door wires harness repair, and door skin dent repair done. So far it run great and shift smoothed.


----------

